# Post pictures of your Appaloosa's :D



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

So, im curious to learn about all the different appy coat colours etc
& want to see all the different kinds. plus i really love them.

post your pictures pleasee! & explain the colours etc, if you can. 
because i have no clue about any of them 

Oh and this is Lily, a 15.2hh saddlebred appaloosa im looking after at the moment.
as far as ive been told, she is a snowcap appy with LP varnish on a black/bay/no idea what colour base coat lol  
if anyone has any idea on what her base colour could be, let me know


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I love the one spot on her bum, very cute girl all round.

Here is my boy Appy Gilmore the Pintaloosa, I have no idea how to describe his pattern, I'll let someone else do that for me.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I love the one spot on her bum, very cute girl all round.
> 
> Here is my boy Appy Gilmore the Pintaloosa, I have no idea how to describe his pattern, I'll let someone else do that for me.



Lol i know, thats the only spot she has  
& WOW, hes beautiful. <3 LOVEEE his name ****.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a couple. 

Kozmo, strawberry leopard spotted appaloosa.










Domino, gray roan near-leopard appaloosa. (sorry I don't have pics of him shed out, just got him in February...)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mac and Joker*

Here's Mac, blanket Appy. Very typey.







NOT me riding him.! (but I wish it was!)


And Joker, my friends appy, more of a varnish style


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

This is Cassie. Shes a coming 2 year old near leopard filly. Not mine yet, but Im hoping to get her within the next couple weeks! She is half sister to the dam of the colt I almost bought, but I couldnt complete the payments. The last picture is her as a weanling.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is dreamer, my dads appaloosa. i think its safe to safe she's a few spot appy, although when she's wet you can clearly see she as spots everywhere. she'll be about 24 or 25 now. 
















^you can see her spotty bag here haha ^ 








Separated from the rest of the horses after cutting her leg.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All of the horses so far are gorgeous. I have one and a friend has one. Mine is Pepper who is a blanket but has greyed out with age(1st pic). Then my friend's Aimee who is a blanket I think(2nd pic). I'm not positive I have the patterns right but thats what I have been told.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretttty!!!!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Yay Appaloosas! Such beautiful ones here, too. ^^ I have an overgrown POA. I pretty much call him an Appy most of the time, but techniquely he is a POA. I have pictures of him on his page, his name is Moe. ^^ I might post some pictures here in a few minutes.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are some pictures of my colt from when he was 3mths old. i have pictures from this weekend at home so i'll have to upload them when i get home later. 




























he's roaning out and here i am trying to figure out what color to mark on his registration paperwork. argh!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here's my little guy from saturday - 1 day past 10 months old. 














































and this is why i think he should be registered as a bay roan - see all the grey:


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

wow crimsonsky, he is beautiful!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you! i'm partial but aren't moms supposed to be.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow wow wow crimsonsky, your baby is GORGEOUS! That's probably the prettiest appy I've ever seen!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

awwwwww  that makes me so happy! i know so many people who don't like appys for one reason or another so i'm glad that someone likes him.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I use to love appy's when I was a kid and then realized they lack manes and tails...I know two appy's now and I have to say they are full of personaility and they have grown on me once again  How can you not love those spots!!!!

Everyone has really nice looking horses. I love Mac.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ahhh prettyyy 
& yeah i did notice lily has a serious lack of mane & tail lol why is that with appys? 

some more pictures of her from today :]


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

lily actually has a pretty decent mane and tail for an appy (although she's a cross if i'm remembering this correctly - yes?). my little guy will probably end up with a full mane and tail as his parents both do. my first appy had hardly any mane and her tail was never longer than my colt's is now. haha. i never minded - it was less work grooming.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> lily actually has a pretty decent mane and tail for an appy (although she's a cross if i'm remembering this correctly - yes?). my little guy will probably end up with a full mane and tail as his parents both do. my first appy had hardly any mane and her tail was never longer than my colt's is now. haha. i never minded - it was less work grooming.



yeah shes a saddlebred  im not all that bothered about her mane and tail really. would be nice if her mane was a little longer so i could braid it though lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Loosey. I bought her at auction on New Years day. She has a lot of training on her and is fantastic on the trail. I have never been one for the breed but there was just something about her that caught my eye.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, Loosey is gorgeous. I'm not really an App person but her pattern is just something else.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the horses. I'm pretty sure aimee in my pictures has a nice long mane and tail not sure if you can tell though. Her owner doesn't have to do much to keep it that way either. She's full appy too.


----------

